

Don't get bitten by Javascript variable hoisting in loops - ithayer
http://thecomputersarewinning.com/post/a-dangerous-example-of-javascript-hoisting

======
Q_the_Novice
JavaScript variables are passed by reference, the variable `i` on the
statement: `var msg = txt[i];` will always reference the last value after the
loop has executed.

